# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] SONY VGN NW21MP έπεσε νερό και δεν ανάβει!

## Liaskas774

Έχω το εν λόγο laptop όταν μου το φέρανε δεν ανταποκρινότανε καθόλου  καθάρισα την μητρική με ισοπροπυλική και τώρα όταν δίνω ρεύμα και έχω τη μπαταρία μου ανάβει το λαμπάκι της μπαταρίας, όταν πατάω το power on ανάβει και το λαμπάκι που δείχνει ότι δουλεύει, αλλά δεν κάνει τίποτα, ούτε ο ανεμιστήρας δε ξεκινάει! Κάθε φορά που πατώ το power on, όσο το κρατάω πατημένο  ανάβει και το λαμπάκι της μπαταρίας, δε νομίζω να είναι σωστό αυτό. Ο επεξεργαστής και το u32 ζεσταίνονται, το u53 και το u39 όχι! Έλεγξα  τα pu9 , pu 1 pu 8!

Το pu1 και pu9 φαίνονται εντάξει, στο pu8 εκτός από το pin 20 που έχει 19,4 όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι κάτω από 1v. Είναι σωστό αυτό;
 Το σχηματικό το πήρα από  εδώ 
http://kythuatphancung.vn/download/s...chematics.html

Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------

